# المراهق والتربية



## shadymokhles (15 مارس 2007)

*
تعاني الكثير من الاسر صعوبات كبيرة في التعامل مع المراهقين و هي المرحلة الانتقالية ما بين

 الطفولة والشباب و بودي ان اشارككم في موضوع اثار انتباهي عن التعامل مع الشبيبة

كما قلنا ان المراهقة تشكل الاسلس في وجدان الشاب والفتاة و هي مرحلة لها سمات خاصة 

وتتمثل في ثورة على الوضع الحالي في الانتقال من الطفولة الى الشباب وبالتالي يقع العبء 

الاكبر على الام والتي يجب ان تتعامل معه بكل حكمة وغالبا ما تجد الام ابنها المراهق ثائرا 

وغضبانا و وفي بعض الاحيان مرحا ويؤكد العلماء ان على الام ان لا تقلق لان سبب كل ذلك التغيرات الجسدية والنفسية التي يمر بها المراهق


عموما تبداء المراهقةفي سن12 من عمر الابن وتستمر حتى 21 من العمر ويشهد خلالها بعض 

الاضظرابات وفي بحوث قامبها الاطباء على مجاميع من المراهقين تبين الى وجود فروق لدى 

المجاميع لاسباب مختلفة واوصى البحث بان يهتم الاهل بالمراهقين ودراسة مشاكلهم من خلال 

الابحاث والدراسات النفسية و اكد الى تدريس المراهقين برامج تساعدهم على كبت الغضب وذلك

 لارتباط الغضب بالعديد من المشكلات السلوكية واكد البحث على ضرورةاشراكهم بممارسة 

الانشطة الرياضية والاجتماعية و الفنية والدينية والعمل على استغلال طاقتهم بما يفيد

واكدالباحون انتشمل التوعية الاباء ة الامهات وتدريبهم عن كيفية التعامل معهم في اجتياز المرحلة

 بنجاح و اكد الباحثون على دور المدرسة و الاعلام في رعايتهم من خلال تواجد الباحث المتخصص 

في المدرسة
ونحن كابناء للرب يسوع علينا واجب كبير نحوهذه الشريحة كونهم الفعلة لحصاد كبير ويجب

 الاهتمام الحقيقي بمدارس الاحد والشبيبة خاصة في ضوءظاهرة انتشار الانترنيت و الذي يجب ان 

يسخر للخدمة بدلا من ان يصبح نقمة عليهم وعلينا والرب يبارك اولاده​*


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا شادى على موضوع الجميل ده فعلا هو موضوع مهم  جدا لان الفتره دى صعبه على الام بالاكتر ربنا يعديها على خير على كل الابناء والامهات وللكنيسه اكيد دور كبير فعلا فى السن ده بجانب الام وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## shadymokhles (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا اختى العزيزه 
وربنا يبارك فى حياتك


----------



## magdy777 (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا


----------



## الزهره الجميله (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: المراهق والتربية*

ميرسى كتير يا شادى وربنا يعوضك على هذاا الموضوع المهم..


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المراهق والتربية*

شكرا على نصائحك​ ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## أمورة (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا شادى علي الموضوع المهم دة وبجد مررررررررسى كتير علشان اختى كانت محتاجه الموضوع دة :Love_Letter_Open:


----------

